# Some 20m shooting



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's a couple of vids for the 20m contest at www.slingshotleague.com . The first one is good for a laugh, the second one is a little better. Can't wait for it to warm up some more! Being able to shoot at this distance again is great


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice shooting. It ain't that easy.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice, consistent shooting, MJ. Even the first one was no joke ... great group for that distance.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Nice, consistent shooting, MJ. Even the first one was no joke ... great group for that distance.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thanks!
Yeah, if I had been shooting 4" higher in the first one I would have been in buisness.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

nice shooting, MJ. the only way I can get 20 yards is if i'm shooting directly at my neighbor's window


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting Mike.
Philly


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

That`s good shooting M J.
And I think it is a lot more difficult to have a good release at these low temperatures!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Way to go M_J !!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_Good Shooting and nice video. -- Tex_


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

torsten said:


> _Good Shooting and nice video. -- Tex_


Thanks Tex!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You'd think I like to shoot alot or something.








My regular catchbarrel is the one I'm shooting at and you can also see the 'box inside the fence that I use for quick step-out-the-door shots.


----------



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

This is awesome. I never new there was a league, now to stop shooting at racoon targets and print some of these up.

Also where are you in Indiana M_J? I'm in columbus.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

meanwun said:


> This is awesome. I never new there was a league, now to stop shooting at racoon targets and print some of these up.
> 
> Also where are you in Indiana M_J? I'm in columbus.


Lafayette area. There's getting to be quite a group of midwesterners!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> nice shooting, MJ. the only way I can get 20 yards is if i'm shooting directly at my neighbor's window


me too!


----------



## meanwun (Jan 20, 2012)

M_J said:


> Lafayette area. There's getting to be quite a group of midwesterners!


Sometime we may have to meet up. It'll be great you can be amazed at my perfect record of missing the target.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's today's entry for the February slingshotleague.com 20m contest. Loving the 1"x3/4" TBG equivelent bands!




17pts, currently the high score (until Hawk2009 sees it!).


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

17 is a great score from that distance!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good shooting.
With these 107's, think I'd have to aim 2" high @20m!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Knoll said:


> Good shooting.
> With these 107's, think I'd have to aim 2" high @20m!


Probably. The bands I have on are way, way faster than 107s but don't pull any harder.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

M_J said:


> Here's today's entry for the February slingshotleague.com 20m contest. Loving the 1"x3/4" TBG equivelent bands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HaHa just seen it nice shooting MJ. I will give it a go next week it's nice to have competition it will help to improve us both I would like to raise my skill level up their with Bill.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> HaHa just seen it nice shooting MJ. I will give it a go next week it's nice to have competition it will help to improve us both I would like to raise my skill level up their with Bill.


That's a lofty goal, for sure!
I've given the 20m card cut a try but haven't done any better than nicking the edge. Even the 10m is harder outdoors when it's still only 40 degrees or so.
I'm pretty sure I can do better on the 20m target but I'll wait for you


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

good shootin MJ


----------

